# Dual Tuner 622 or 222



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm planning on getting 622 or 222, My Question is with a dual tuner is possible to view everything on TV2 that is Viewable on TV1 for example OTA


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Creon007 said:


> I'm planning on getting 622 or 222, My Question is with a dual tuner is possible to view everything on TV2 that is Viewable on TV1 for example OTA


Yes on both. Check out the pdf files here.


----------



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback DVDDAD and the usefull Info


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Creon007 said:


> I'm planning on getting 622 or 222, My Question is with a dual tuner is possible to view everything on TV2 that is Viewable on TV1 for example OTA


If the 622/222 is like the 942, OTA is married to TV1. I believe that means you can not watch live OTA on TV2 IF you are in Dual mode. In single mode whatever you watch on TV1 will show up on the TV2 output.

However, if you record the event, either TV1 or TV2 can view it, not matter what tuner it was recorded on, TV1-Sat, TV1-OTA, or TV2-Sat. - Recording only available on the 622 (Added for clarification)


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

robglasser said:


> If the 622/222 is like the 942, OTA is married to TV1. I believe that means you can not watch live OTA on TV2 IF you are in Dual mode. In single mode whatever you watch on TV1 will show up on the TV2 output.
> 
> However, if you record the even, either TV1 or TV2 can view it, not matter what tuner it was recorded on, TV1-Sat, TV1-OTA, or TV2-Sat.


Try again
Its my understanding is that the 222 is not a DVR but simpy a two tuner unit. TV1 output hd. TV2 output is SD.

The 622 is a dvr. Outputs are the same but the It will record input sigals on both tuners (hd if source is hd, SD if source is SD)

622 also has a OTA tuner that can record HD/sd digital. Not sure if the 222 has an OTA tuner.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ViP-222 will have an OTA Digital Tuner. It is very similar to the ViP-622, the main difference being the 222 doesn't record.

We have some pictures of the ViP-222 uploaded here in the CES Forum.

JL


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Try again
> Its my understanding is that the 222 is not a DVR but simpy a two tuner unit. TV1 output hd. TV2 output is SD.
> 
> The 622 is a dvr. Outputs are the same but the It will record input sigals on both tuners (hd if source is hd, SD if source is SD)
> ...


Sorry, I thought that was assumed in this thread. I figured we all knew it. From what I've read the difference between a 622 and 222 is the 622 can record, the 222 can not. So, in my previous post I was going under the assumption that anywhere I mentioned recording or delayed that the community here would know that it only applied to the 622, the rest would apply to both. Guess I can't assume around here.


----------



## Dsquared (Jul 5, 2002)

When is the ViP-222 available for lease or purchase? I need a unit with a UHF remote.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No date has been announced or hinted at.

JL


----------

